

Exchange Between the Ubuntu Community Council and the Kubuntu Council - johnchristopher
https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/information-exchange-between-the-ubuntu-community-council-and-the-kubuntu-council/

======
teddyh
Some sort of summary (TLDR):

The Ubuntu “Community Council” sends, apparently out of the blue, a “request”
to the Kubuntu leader that he resign his position. They give reasonable-
sounding but vague reasons, and with no references to back them up. When he
refuses, Mark Shuttleworth weighs in and clarifies that it isn’t really a
request. Numerous people claim that they can’t find any evidence of the
reasons that the CC gave. It also is mentioned that the Kubuntu leader has
tried to raise a licensing issue with Ubuntu for some time but has not gotten
a satisfactory reply, and so has continued to raise it. The CC seems to be
disinclined to discuss any future of Kubuntu which includes him as its elected
leader.

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with either Ubuntu or Kubuntu. I am a Debian
Maintainer (not a Developer, just a Maintainer), and I maintain a Debian
package. This package has been included in the Ubuntu “universe” component,
but I don’t maintain it in Ubuntu except to notify Ubuntu of new releases.
This is the extent of my current association with Ubuntu.

~~~
nextw33k
An anonymous council member points to examples:

[http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/19/%23ubuntu-
meeting.html#...](http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/19/%23ubuntu-
meeting.html#t17:40)

[https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-
team/2015...](https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-
team/2015-May/000466.html)

To me it seems that there is a frustration at the lack of progress in the
answering of legal questions. That in turn has created friction.

The truth is that they are all correct from their own points of view. Jonathan
Riddell is complaining that the council are not doing enough, whilst the
council are waiting on lawyers but still keeping things active.

My biggest question on this would be whether Jonathan Riddell could quit and
claim constructive dismissal? If this were a company (and its kind of mixed
in) it could be considered that technically he's done nothing wrong in a legal
sense to earn a demotion. He would have had to have been given a couple of
official warning first.

